# Solar panels



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,
Does anybody have any experience of installing solar panels? I am thinking of using them for heating the pool so am able to use it later in the year rather than selling power back to the grid, if that makes any difference.


----------



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

No need for solar panels to heat the pool just buy a very long length of black pipe - at least 1" diameter and place it in loops where the sun can reach it all day long and you have your pool heater.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

worldlywanderer said:


> No need for solar panels to heat the pool just buy a very long length of black pipe - at least 1" diameter and place it in loops where the sun can reach it all day long and you have your pool heater.


I know of one person who constructed something along the lines you suggest. He used a large diameter pipe to construct an inlet and outlet manifold feeding to and from the pool with a number of small diameter pipes connecting the 2 manifolds. the entire thing was constructed cheaply from the standard irrigation system you see everywhere. A submerged pump in the pool trickled the water through the pipes and provided a 2 degree increase in temperature. It's not needed for the main part of the season but is useful at the beginning and end to extend the season. The whole thing took up quite a bit of space and was rather ugly.

Solar panels as used in water heating systems would be more efficient but you need to consider how the heat is transferred into the pool water. I think you would need some sort of heat exchanger because I'm sure pool water running through the solar pipes will corrode them. You also need a pump and control mechanism.

The original question implied the use of solar panels to generate electricity to heat the pool. This would require a far more complex heating and control system incorporated in the pool circulation system.

I think the benefits from these heating systems are questionable which is why they are so rare. It's a lot of expense to extend the season for a week or 2.

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks both
I had thought about something on the same lines but using a small paddling pool then thought that there might be a more elegant solution, hence my original post.
One thing about these home made solutions however is the need for a power supply to run a pump so maybe not so economical in the end.

Perhaps I will just stick to a nice hot bath in the winter months instead

Thanks again, 

Rema


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You are very unlikely to use the pool right into the winter months as the night temperature drops quite dramatically and pool heat loss is high. You would need an enormous capacity heater to overcome this.

Far better to swim in the sea which stays warmer for longer.

Pete


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

There is an English guy , the other side of Larnaca , making and selling Solar systems. He is on Facebook . He has solar pool pumps , heating , air con units and fans and much more.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There's no problem finding suppliers of solar pumps etc., it's paying for them that's the problem! I've seen solar pumps ranging from €2500 - €4000 and heating systems €8000 +

Pete


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> There's no problem finding suppliers of solar pumps etc., it's paying for them that's the problem! I've seen solar pumps ranging from €2500 - €4000 and heating systems €8000 +
> 
> Pete


If I was allowed to I would send you the link to the new English business I found, but this forums very strict no advertising prevents me. 
Like I said in previous post , search Facebook and you will find them , you will be surprised. 
I am driving to their shop today to buy more products , such as solar fans and security equipment. They have solar pool pumps and pool heaters working on display , as well as solar air conditioning and solar central heating systems . I think their solar pool heaters are 175 euros ! 
Do some research and you will find them , just as I did. 
Sorry I can't be more specific but otherwise this post will be deleted.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2013)

sjg-uk said:


> If I was allowed to I would send you the link to the new English business I found, but this forums very strict no advertising prevents me.
> Like I said in previous post , search Facebook and you will find them , you will be surprised.
> I am driving to their shop today to buy more products , such as solar fans and security equipment. They have solar pool pumps and pool heaters working on display , as well as solar air conditioning and solar central heating systems . I think their solar pool heaters are 175 euros !
> Do some research and you will find them , just as I did.
> Sorry I can't be more specific but otherwise this post will be deleted.


I dont really think there is a problem showing a link to a business if you are not involved in it yourself. Instead its normal to tell the members about good products and where to buy them. 

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sjg-uk said:


> If I was allowed to I would send you the link to the new English business I found, but this forums very strict no advertising prevents me.
> Like I said in previous post , search Facebook and you will find them , you will be surprised.
> I am driving to their shop today to buy more products , such as solar fans and security equipment. They have solar pool pumps and pool heaters working on display , as well as solar air conditioning and solar central heating systems . I think their solar pool heaters are 175 euros !
> Do some research and you will find them , just as I did.
> Sorry I can't be more specific but otherwise this post will be deleted.


Simon it is only against forum rules if you either own the business or work for it. That is construed as advertising/touting for business.
It is perfectly OK to give links to businesses that you are not directly involved with.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I dont really think there is a problem showing a link to a business if you are not involved in it yourself. Instead its normal to tell the members about good products and where to buy them.
> 
> Anders


Their Facebook page is ; http://https://www.facebook.com/SolarSolutionsCyprus
The owners are a father and son partnership. Speak to Stuart , he is very helpful and he is inventing new Solar Products all the time. 
We are very pleased with what we have bought and their service, so are our friends. 
Solar Solutions is a long drive from Paphos , but I thought it was worth it . They do deliver their products anywhere in Cyprus, if you like. 

There is a link to their page on the Pafos Facebook page ; http://https://www.facebook.com/This.is.Paphos


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> If I was allowed to I would send you the link to the new English business I found, but this forums very strict no advertising prevents me.
> Like I said in previous post , search Facebook and you will find them , you will be surprised.
> I am driving to their shop today to buy more products , such as solar fans and security equipment. They have solar pool pumps and pool heaters working on display , as well as solar air conditioning and solar central heating systems . I think their solar pool heaters are 175 euros !
> Do some research and you will find them , just as I did.
> Sorry I can't be more specific but otherwise this post will be deleted.


Hi sjg,
You could send me a pm with the name!


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Rema said:


> Hi sjg,
> You could send me a pm with the name!


No need to PM , expats admin have said its ok to disclose this information !

Solar Solutions Cyprus , they are on Facebook. 
I already attached a link on previous message . 
https://www.facebook.com/SolarSolutionsCyprus?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> No need to PM , expats admin have said its ok to disclose this information !
> 
> Solar Solutions Cyprus , they are on Facebook.
> I already attached a link on previous message .
> https://www.facebook.com/SolarSolutionsCyprus?ref=ts&fref=ts


Thanks sjg! 
Sorry I must have missed the fb link in your previous post. Result of a hectic life packing bags and final preparations for moving!


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Please forgive me for butting in on your forum, but I had the similar problems of pool heating in NZ. Our latitude and sun strength is similar to Cyprus, but the cooler seas keep our summer temps. down a little. Here is a link to our wiki, which includes all the boring stuff about heat calculations etc. I recommend it for insomnia. 

Running and Heating a Swimming Pool in NZ [Art and Tels diary of New Zealand (NZ)]


----------

